# Archery=good meat for everyone



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

So I went out with a bow for the first time. It was a crossbow (I can NOT pull a regular bow back, but I want to work on that). My first opportunity to hunt during archery, and I bagged myself a nice sized doe.



















I had my husband feed the organs to my dogs. He didn't believe me when I told him the dogs would love it. He was stunned to see them devour it. I often get spare deer parts at my deer processor. They put out the undesirables (heads, legs, bones, etc) that usually have a good amount of meat on them. I get whatever I want for free. 

Last week my husband got a doe and the dogs got the whole thing except the back strap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice! Quite an accomplishment for the first try!


----------

